# Salt Bowfishing kills



## UncleBuzz (Jun 26, 2018)

Im in need of some big baits for sharks in the next 2 weeks if anyone from the Augusta area is heading down to bowfish the coast. Any sort of Rays, drum and big flounder carcasses. Or if anyone knows anyone with bonita, tarpon, or tuna carcasses, those are delicacies for my toothy friends. Drop me a PM when you know you're going and ill gladly take them off your hands when you come back.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Ihunt (Jun 27, 2018)

Wish you were closer. I could help you out. Will you be coming down I-75?


----------



## UncleBuzz (Jun 27, 2018)

Unfortunately no, that'd take us a couple hours out of the way. We would be 25 to 95


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 27, 2018)

Ok. I have some rays in the freezer. Plan on shooting some more this weekend.


----------



## PeterCO (Jul 19, 2018)

N don't have


----------

